# 01 450 gear reduction?



## brutus750i

whats it take to install one ? heard you have to split the case.


----------



## tacoma_2002

If its anything like the 300's and 500's all you have to do is pull the rear cover off (500's) and pull the right cover off (300's).

It involves replacing the Primary drive gear, and the secondary gear on the rear of the manual clutch basket. IIRC Turner makes one for the 450's.


----------



## brutus750i

are there any type of special puller tools involved to to the job?


----------



## tacoma_2002

depends.

The centrifugal clutch is sometimes a bugger to get off the crankshaft. I lightly tapped mine off with a brass drift. You'll also have to have a pretty powerful impact wrench to wind the locknuts off that hold the clutches on (centrifugal and manual).

Unless you have one made, you have to drill out the rivets on the clutch basket and rivet the new clutch gear on, as well as have the primary gear machined out.

If you buy one you'll get a new primary and a new clutch basket ready to go.


----------



## brutus750i

so i seen a set up on ebay for 185 bones,is that all i need?is it straight forward bolt up?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Honestly depends no what it comes with...ask the seller.


----------



## buzz007

No you do not have to split the case. The #1 used GR on a 450 installs through the front clutch cover(not the rear). It consists of a trx 300 clutch basket gear and the small drive gear. These can be bought new from many places-for example a Mcdonald ATV parts dealer,E-bay or from a used 300 bike these are a few I know of for sure.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Not sure about the 450's, but the 400's do have the stator in the rear (which I'd forgoten :thinking. 

The TRX300s use Primary and Manual clutch gears from a 300ex for a 18% gear reduction...If your going to gear why not just use 300ex gears and get more of a reduction?


----------



## brutus750i

so if i buy the gear set for the 300 that will give me a 14% reduction?any certain year 300.anytking else i have to buy?


----------



## bump530

doesnt matter what year 300, and u need a clutch cover gasket. u can remove the centifrugal clutch with a 2 or 3 jaw puller, but u just got to be careful. other than thats, its a pretty simple install


----------



## brutus750i

can someone show me what i need to buy on the microfich,or parts #s.also hows it gonna feel turning 27 tri claws in the hole?


----------



## rrsi_duke

here is a picture of the two things you will need for the reduction using the stock 300 parts. the part numbers are as follows 22100-HC4-000 and 23120-HC4-750. but the best place to get it will be the ebay site casue if you buy brand new stock parts from honda it will be around 400-500 dollars or you could just found someone parting out a old 300 and get them cheaper than ebay which is what i did. you will also need a front case cover gasket. 

and to the one talking about the startors yes the startors are in the rear but that has nothing to do with the 450 reduction. the 500 and 420 reduction is done in the rear case cover not the 450 (ofcourse if you want a double reduction for the 500 or 420 you can contact extremerancher form the HL site)


----------

